# Mass. officials propose drunken driving law change



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Mass. officials propose drunken driving law change*

BOSTON -- Three Massachusetts officials say they will try to close what they call a loophole in state drunken driving law.

Read more: http://www1.whdh.com/news/main/local/#ixzz1vV8oGKDu​


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

This is Massachusetts for every loophole that is closed, two more will added.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

It's not going to matter in this state. The judges will still find a way to let these people off. The defense attorneys will no longer advise their clients to take the plea, there will be a bunch of motions from the defense that the judge will grant so that it looks like the cop stopped the guy for no reason and arrested him for giggles; then, they'll go for a bench trial, get a not guilty and the defense lawyers will have that many more billable hours in the process.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Mass. Senate Closes Loophole In Drunk Driving Law*

BOSTON (AP) - Massachusetts state senators have closed a loophole in the state's drunken driving law so that cases continued without a finding are now counted a a conviction.
*I-Team:* Repeat Drunk Drivers Could Be Getting Licenses Back
The state's highest court recently ruled that people who admit to sufficient facts but are not technically convicted of drunken driving cannot be considered first-time offenders under "Melanie's Law," named for a 13-year-old Marshfield girl struck and killed by a repeat drunken driver in 2003.

http://boston.cbslocal.com/2012/05/24/mass-senate-closes-loophole-in-drunk-driving-law/


----------

